# Getting ready for beer



## scotty (Jan 16, 2010)

I just bougt a stirrer on ebay. I now have some malt extract and want to make a large starter bottle with it.. I normally make starter bottles for my wines but never for beer.


I like to play with my food so im looking for a starter bottle recomendation with extract.


i had a nice set of instructions from DJDEBBIES website but it never made the transition between disk drives


----------



## scotty (Jan 16, 2010)

no replys-- i guess whatever is bugging the fvw website is still doing it--other sites work ok--motorcycle-- smoking meat-- etc 



scottys email [email protected]


----------



## admiral (Jan 16, 2010)

Scotty, it seems to be working fine. I just can't answer your question. I brew my beer with a Mr. Beer keg.


----------



## Dean (Jan 16, 2010)

add enough extract to make an SG of 1.040. Usually, this is about 1 cup of DME to 1L of water. Boil the solution for about 10 minutes, then cool to 70F, as quickly as possible. I usually sit my pot in an ice bath. Once the solutions is cool, sanitize and put in your magnetic stirring stick, pitch your yeast, and place it on the stir plate. Cover loosely with foil, and stir on low speed for 24 hours. Your starter will be ready then.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2010)

Scotty, it is working just fine, just don't have an answer for you.


----------



## scotty (Jan 16, 2010)

I received the notices of replys by email and the link works. ill check again and re do my links---thanks for responding


----------



## scotty (Jan 16, 2010)

i think it working now--thanks again--i really enjoy visiting this site a few times a day.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2010)

Scottie, when you say you got a stirrer do you mean a stir plate? I am guessing you want to make a yeast starter? Remember, this is for liquid yeast. Dry yeast is simply re-hydrated like a wine yeast.

Ok, depending on how big a starter you want take a pint of water to 1/2 cup DME ratio. If you want a bigger starter increase as needed. That ratio will give you around a 1.040 gravity. You can do it a couple different ways. I have large Pyrex flasks I do my starters in that I can boil the starter right on the stove in the flask. This sanitizes the flask as I boil. 

If you don't have a flask and are using a jar for example, boil the wort in a pan on the stove for 10 minutes and pour into a sanitized container. Add 1/4 tsp of yeast nutrient. Cover the jar with some aluminum foil. Don't boil too long or you will boil away too much water and have too high a gravity for the starter. 

Set the jar in the sink with some cool water in it to cool the wort. You want the wort and your yeast vial or slap pack about the same temp. Remember to take your vial or slap pack out of the fridge the day before. 

When the wort is cooled add the yeast and place the foil back over the opening of the the container. Don't forget to add your sanitized stir bar. Set the container on the stir plate and turn it on. If the stir plate is adjustable speed, set the speed till you see the vortex. 

The strain used and the size of the starter will reflect the time to stir the starter. I normally do mine for a day to two days. I normally decant the liquid of the yeast bed and add the slurry to the beer. Most beers though you can just dump it all in. 

Hope this helps. Here is a pic of an English Ale yeast strain. Notice the large flocculation. I let this settle after it was done and pitched the slurry in a stout. Many strains you won't see the yeast so prominent while it is stirring.


----------



## scotty (Jan 18, 2010)

I use a starter bottle for wine also- it is optional. Thanks for the method. Yes i putchased an electric stirrer that uses a stirrer bar in the bottle. 

Boy am i glad i can get onto the website again. 






I ordered the liquid extract by mistake.


Well next month im ordering the 20 gallon fermenter and i will get the dry stuff if necessary. 


what do you think about using the liquid extract???


Oh yes i purchased a 2 litre pyrex . i already have a 1/2 litre.




Please remember. i'm playing and enjoy doing involved operations.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2010)

Scotty, you can use the liquid extract but will need to use 20% more (weight wise) since the liquid extract is 20% water. Example: 4 pounds dried malt extract equals roughly 5 pounds of liquid malt extract.


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahh smurfie-- That i will remember for sure. I also have dry exreact on my wish list and ill order it when i get the 20 gallon fermenter.


THANKS


----------



## scotty (Jan 20, 2010)

The stirrer (( plate ))came today i think its only 5 inched across the top lol--- well it seems to work and i will test it with a flask and a stir bar in a couple of days


----------

